# greenup dam 5-26



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

whitebass where ever were me and son caught to many to try to count several 10-15in. another guy was fishing up in corner looked like he was catching one every cast these fish were right on the bank 80%of our fish were caught 5ft our less from bank


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

What are you using to catch them I going to try to get down there saturday?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

we took a 1/4 oz jig on end of line with 2- 1/32oz white bucktail jigs about 8 in. apart used yum walleye grub 3in. pinkblush on jig heads used junebug but caught 8 or 9 gar on them


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was catching them on 3" Sluggos, didn't matter what color


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Any skipjack?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

we caught 3or4 skipjack


----------



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

fishercreekrick said:


> whitebass where ever were me and son caught to many to try to count several 10-15in. another guy was fishing up in corner looked like he was catching one every cast these fish were right on the bank 80%of our fish were caught 5ft our less from bank


I believe that the guy up in the corner was my brother. Dad told me that he was up against the wall slaying them that day. Scrawny little guy. Next time you see him, sworp him up side the head for me, lol.


----------

